# Suitable era Grinder for La Pavoni Gen 1



## Stobbart (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi all, new here and looking for suggestions on a era compatible Grinder for an incoming La Pavoni Gen 1 1964. What have you found works best and look's right ?

I'd be very interested in views on pairing, pic's and links info etc.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Go 64mm or 83mm flat burrs machine or wait for the niche - I use a 83mm and could really tell the difference with a pav.


----------



## Stobbart (Apr 27, 2018)

jimbojohn, thank's again - you're very helpful. Appreciated.

Which flat burr would you go for that marry's well with the Pav ?


----------



## Stobbart (Apr 27, 2018)

This is the Pav............

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/Annunci/europiccola/1710_en_4359.htm


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi @Stobbart I would go for a Mazzer Major 83MM - it will give you a better range of flavour in the cup, Its also a more retro shape with sweeping curves - in a standard mazzer silver grey or black should match up well with the pav - you might want to try @coffeechap see what he has in stock


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Hi @Stobbart I would go for a Mazzer Major 83MM - it will give you a better range of flavour in the cup, Its also a more retro shape with sweeping curves - in a standard mazzer silver grey or black should match up well with the pav - you might want to try @coffeechap see what he has in stock


I just swapped my SJ up to a Major and I agree about a little more depth and variety of flavours. I've been a bit over-zealous about upgrading and now have two spare SJs on my hands!

But I will say, I fetched my Major on the train and it's a bastard to carry. Be warned! 20 kilos against 14 for a SJ.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Need one or those granny trollys I ideal for mazzers:whistle:

the Royals are even heavier -the last one I had delivered, the parcel guy said he couldn't carry it any further !


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will have a really good major very soon if you are interested?


----------



## Stobbart (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello Coffeechap, I would indeed be interested in the major. Please pm me when your ready.

Thank's


----------

